# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Making movies

## Scorpo85

Hey guys, guessing this is a common question but what's a good program for editing and making videos? Something free would be nice but I do realise you can pay and get some pretty good ones. Haven't made videos of hunts before or editing my photos so keen to get into it. Any recommendations would be appreciated

Cheers

----------


## Magnus

I use Quick for footage recorded from a gopro. Its fairly easy to use and free to download.

----------


## stug

My computer came with Powerdirector, seems ok

----------


## Scorpo85

Cheers fellas

----------


## MB

MovieMaker for PC. iMovie for Mac. Both free.

----------

